
The McMansion Hell Yearbook: 1971 - smacktoward
https://mcmansionhell.com/post/610960530721636352/the-mcmansion-hell-yearbook-1971
======
anonsivalley652
A babe in a _bay_ window would be less shitty.

[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bae](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bae)

Also, leave it to the viral memeverse that people will be soon randomly
shouting "bae!" in comments instead of "first!," winning them equally-useless
nothingburgers. SMH.

